# snow ex mini pro 575



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I have the opportunity to buy this spreader. I know its late in the season but I have been searching around for one next year. I will be doing mostly smaller lots and driveways. It is a used spreader. A good friend of mine said he has seen the spreader and says its practicaly brand new. Seller states it was used only 2 hrs and has only minor rust by the spinner due to no one cleaning it out after its 1 time use. Im going to go look at it next week. The seller stated he needed to get rid of it due to lack of room for storage. I offered 450.00 cash and he accepted. 

What do you guys think? What should I look for when I go take a look at it? This will be my first spreader.

John


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice find! My 575 is junk! 5 years old and guys offer me $500 and its not even up for sale! Sounds like a good price!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Anyone else care to add anything? I talked to the guy today and the lowest he said he could go was 450.00 cash.

J


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

If you don't buy it I will.
That is an axcellent price even if used for a season. They are great spreaders.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Jump on it. You'll love it. It does include the wiring harness and controller, right?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

buy it we have one and they are nice spreaders and throw bagged product pretty good


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Buy it thats one third of the cost new, mine will spread bulk salt with no problems, oh buy the way i fab mine so i can tilt mine out of the way and open my tailgate.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

You said TILT not swing rite?! I would like a pic of that I wanted to do that to mine.

I would go for it. If it truly is like brand new thats a great deal. I got an OLD one with the cable operated slide gate that needed a lot of work and had no wiring. But it's still a great piece of equipment.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

AbsoluteH&L;532594 said:


> You said TILT not swing rite?! I would like a pic of that I wanted to do that to mine.
> 
> I would go for it. If it truly is like brand new thats a great deal. I got an OLD one with the cable operated slide gate that needed a lot of work and had no wiring. But it's still a great piece of equipment.


Yes sir i said tilt it's sunny out side i'll go hook it up and show you brb.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I'll have to wait to see if my daughter brought her camera home from school seeing how i just dropped mine in a puddle of water :realmad: getting into my truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I paid $600 for mine used.........


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

DJ Contracting;532615 said:


> Well I'll have to wait to see if my daughter brought her camera home from school seeing how i just dropped mine in a puddle of water :realmad: getting into my truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


now your making feel bad  You didn't need to do it *immediately*.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

MStine315;532430 said:


> Jump on it. You'll love it. It does include the wiring harness and controller, right?


Yes, the price (450.00) includes everything. I figure even if I dont get any salting accounts next year I could probably sell it and make some money off of it.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

AbsoluteH&L;532637 said:


> now your making feel bad  You didn't need to do it *immediately*.


Yeah the camera is junk now anyway i did take pictures with my daughters camera and when she gets back to school she can load them on her computer and e-mail them to me seeing how she did not bring her cable with her, i have been wanting a new camera anyway just not this soon.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Here it is*

Here you go AbsoluteH&L and anybody else that wants to have their mini 575 tilt.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

nice upgrade.....


----------



## Jeff_eac (Feb 29, 2008)

clncut;532989 said:


> Yes, the price (450.00) includes everything. I figure even if I dont get any salting accounts next year I could probably sell it and make some money off of it.


$450 is a great deal for that. I bought 1 for $475 a couple years ago and it was four years old then. It still works great. I've been looking for another for my other truck all year but I haven't been able to find anything close to that price. Buy it, or send me the contact info so I can


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

dmontgomery;533279 said:


> nice upgrade.....


Yeah i set it up like the Beyers SUV tailgate spreaders that TSC sells.


----------

